# Arrow selection for 35lb recurve



## Mega Man 415 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am fairly new as well, but I know that carbon are used more outdoor and aluminum are used more indoor.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Gold Tip XT Hunter 35/55 should work really well and sell for about $80 a dz. They are carbon and are a lot more durable than the aluminum. A 4" or 5" feather would work


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

I shoot a very fast Olympic bow, holding 37 lbs with a 30" draw. 600 was too stiff for me. Do you know your draw length and how much you are holding at full draw? This will help determine the correct spine.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

You might also try posting your question in the Traditional Archery forum.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I personally am a fan of carbon arrows especially for a newer shooter because a bend aluminum arrow can be really frustrating if it isn't detected as bent. 
I would suggest you look at the carbon one arrows by Easton although they are probably more than 100.00

another real popular arrow is the Carbon-tech Club arrows I don't know the specifics but Google them. 
make sure you look at the spine charts very carefully I think 600 spine might still be a bit stiff.

4" feathers should be the ticket. Good luck


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

35/55 (500 spine) are far too stiff, likely 1535 (600 spine) will also be too stiff.
The Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30 (810 spine) has shot really well for me out of basic recurves of that weight.

The really important piece of information we are missing is what is your draw-length?

-Grant


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

^^^this a great suggestion.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

grantmac said:


> 35/55 (500 spine) are far too stiff, likely 1535 (600 spine) will also be too stiff.
> The Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30 (810 spine) has shot really well for me out of basic recurves of that weight.
> 
> *The really important piece of information we are missing is what is your draw-length?
> ...


Ah yes, without draw length, talk of spine is useless. She may be drawing only 24" or 33"


----------



## Marine_Girl14 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh yes I am sorry. I went into the store and they told me 28" for draw length. I did measure on my own too and I got 27". So I am not sure. I am still fairly new to this so I am sorry for any confusion or frustration. I started with a 25lb PSE beginner bow. I went to a store and they gave me Easton 1816 arrows the first time around and 1716 the second time around. I measured and the arrow length of the 1816 is 30.5" and the 1716 is 29.5". I seemed to be doing okay with those lengths, but I am only going by what the stores are telling me. So any other help would be good and much appreciated


----------

